# Fault Codes P200A P2016 and Code 89



## superutp (May 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm new here and have a 2015 Chevy Cruze 2.0 VCDI (Fam Z20D1 India) done around 17000 kms

Recently after a service-Error Code 89 threw up which as per the manual is for Service Car soon. This was there even after resetting the Oil %. Following this the MIL switched on and the error was a P200A (intake manifold runner performance). I took it to the local service center and all they did was clear up the MIL code stating that it wont come up again.

Shortly after this the Error code 89 keep coming on and can be cleared by toggling the switch. However, today the MIL came back on again and after checking the code it was a P2016 (Intake Manifold Runner Position Sensor/Switch Circuit). 

Any thoughts on what could be the issue here? Every time I restart the car the Code 89 keeps coming up while MIL is anyway there. There is no difference in the car's engine or performance.

Regards


----------

